
Ask HN: Todays world who is more successfull,Jack of all trades or master of one? - hubatrix
Let&#x27;s just consider the contemporary tech world.
======
greenyoda
There are so many different jobs and companies and career paths in the tech
world that it's hard to draw generalizations.

For example, if you aspire to be a CTO of a big company, you should probably
have experience across a fairly broad spectrum of technical areas. But if you
aspire to write code at the cutting edge of machine learning, you may want to
specialize more. Which of these people is "more successful"? It depends
entirely on what their personal goals are - there's no universal measure of
success.

------
tonteldoos
This post from earlier this week covers much the same question:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12803450](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12803450)

